# [SOLVED] Printer-error msg-printer not ready



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

Getting the subject message or very similar when I try to print anything with this computer. The printer and it's associated cables are OK since they work on another computer. In fact I have tried two different printers with the same result. Checked drivers and there are no conflicts. It seems to be a problem with the motherboard? It is an older NEC with win95OS. I don't know where to try now or how to either. 
All you guys are great.(the guys means gals too),
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the device manager, does LPT1 appear with no conflicts? In the bios setup, is the port enabled?


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes to both questions. Everything seems to be enabled.
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

By chance, do you have another printer you can test on this computer?


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes I did try a second printer with the same result. 
thanks,
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then I would tend to think that the port itself is the problem. They can and do go out. Per chance do you have an add-in parallel port card laying around that you can pop into the computer?


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

No that I don't have. I don't think I want to canibalize one that is working pretty good now and is destined for my sister who has to get her feet wet computerwise. Any other suggestions?
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

They are pretty cheap to buy......


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

Just made an E-bay purchase. Will be back hopefully in a few days with the results of trying the printer port.
thanks again,
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hopefully you checked to be sure you have a spare slot to place it in, and more than likely you'll need an ISA one.....


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

No I really had not checked ,but I have at least two slots. Thanks for the heads up.
lojo5612


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

The parallel port has arrived!
How do I get the computer to recognize the new port instead of the other printer port? 
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows should pick it up as new hardware and assign it LPT2.


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

It did not do that. I am going to try again. This computer has three com ports and only one printer port. Can I reassign one of the com ports to be a printer port? I tried to disable the printer port but that did not help either.
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Com ports are completely different from the parallel ports.

Just go to add new hardware and manually install it instead.....

Another thought as well, did the card come with an instruction sheet? If not, you're going to have to look at the jumper setting guide on it to see if it's set where you need it.....


----------



## lojo5612 (Jun 17, 2002)

Put the card back in and although it called it printer port 1 it worked! now I have two #1 ports but the one is disabled. I can live with that. 
Thanks for all your help and I am sure I will be asking something again. Think I will have a beer!
lojo5612


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The one that is marked disabled.....you should be able to delete......

Enjoy the beer!


----------

